# Custom B14 Front



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Which one you thing looks better?
Am working on my own custom front bumper for my B14
let me know what you guys think?

The B14 Fr









The B14 Fr 02


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix dont work


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

I fixed It now it should work


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

definately not the top one. and i think the bottom would look good with just the mesh and no round holes


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the bottom one would look good with halo headlights and halo fogs in that hole...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah that is hot


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i didnt like the bottom one at 1st but i like now that dryboy did a little work to it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just get mud flaps to go with the rally look.

Seth


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i like the DryBoy effect.... +1


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Just get mud flaps to go with the rally look.
> 
> Seth *



The only way to go!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

IMO theyre both ugly....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

dryboys version is llright. that top one is fugly though. it throws the lines off. yuck. its just bad. the second one is workable. plannin on buildin a custom kit?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

it looks like you are basically taking a 200sx bumper and cutting holes in it


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *it looks like you are basically taking a 200sx bumper and cutting holes in it *


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

with either one you should make the bottom opening bigger and the lip a little closer to the ground. What dry boy did looks good with the fog lights. The top one would look better if the rectangular holes up top were smaller. and if it came down and out at an angle to be shaped like this /_____\


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

why dis my car like that.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> why dis my car like that.....



I hear ya on that one


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

myoung said:


> why dis my car like that.....


Not try to dis your just trying thing to be diffrenece. I am NOT GOIng to that anymore I chance my mind it looking ugly to me now also


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

GTRsentra said:


> I am NOT GOIng to that anymore I chance my mind it looking ugly to me now also


Good Job!!!
Simplicity is the KEY...


----------

